# Walmart Smoke 'N Pit and a thermometer



## chaosmunki (Feb 19, 2008)

So, for my first smoker, I bought Walmarts entry level 40" Smoke 'N Pit  http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=8154150

I then bought a Brinkmann thermometer that read actual temps, instead of Low, Ideal and Hot. 
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...=SearchResults

Bass Pro, where i bought it said that it fit all Smoke 'N Pits, so I bought it immediately. Got it today, and wouldn't you know, it was completely a different fit. 

The smoker I bought has a whole, with two indentions where you stick the cheap thermometer in and twist, while the new thermometer is the thermometer itself, with a large nut (1") attached underneath it with threading going down, and a locking ring that screws it tight. 

Upon calling Brinkmann about this, we referred to the same product on their website, which indicated thatit fit ALL Smoke 'N Pits except mine. So now I am just plain old frustrated.

So my question is...does anyone have any idea on how I could make some kind of adapter to accept the new thermometer in the 2" whole that is in the middle of my smoker? Anyone ever have to makeshift something like this?

I guess this is what I get for buying something cheaper, but again..my first smoker. It would just be really nice to know what temp i am actually smoking my salmon on, rather than guessing the lower part of Ideal is 180F. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So, any suggestions would be very appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## placebo (Feb 19, 2008)

Buy an acurite from wally world or lowes or wherever for around $20.00 stick the probe through a potato and place in your smoker, just don't let the probe touch any metal. Now you have an acurate reading of your smoker temps.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...8-4&lpage=none


----------



## mossymo (Feb 19, 2008)

chaosmunki
Wish I could visually see how the replacement thermometer fits the hole where the original was. But I am thinking possiblt a peice of metal with a hole through it put over the probe with the nut behind it tightened to secure it to the smoker.

Or put factory thermometer back in the smoker and drill a hole in a different location a tad larger than the replacement thermometers probe, mount it and have 2 thermometers.

And/or use Rutland 500Âº High Heat Silicone Sealant. This stuff really holds up and would most likely hold the replacement thermometer in place on its own.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 19, 2008)

I'd do like Mossy said... stick the stock one back in the hole.... place the newer more accurate one closer to the grate level....

also check out this sticky for other mods that will surely help you!!!:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=9774

By the way.... welcome to the SMF....you'll find a lot of friendly folks here that will be glad to help ya out!!! Check out the 5 day ecourse!! lots of good useful info....and its free!!


----------



## sdesmond (Feb 19, 2008)

What about JB Weld?


----------



## chaosmunki (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! Thank you for the very warm welcome! As requested, some pics.

And I had thought about the sealer that would just mount it in place, but the end of the thermometer would be just slightly above the warming rack, but centered. Is that a big deal? I would love to avoid making new wholes, as i am not that savvy with doing things like that. Possibly something to bring it out of the whole a little more, so it isn't so close to the warming rack, if that IS a big deal.

And sorry, my computer is down and on my girlfriend's machine. No program to resize them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and yes, the new thermometer is bigger than the hole in the top of the grill.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 19, 2008)

heres what i did on my bar b chef:

  where the hole was is now  the pig....


----------



## mossymo (Feb 20, 2008)

BustedLuckBarBQ
Just for yucks I would have locaed the thermometer differently (But great fix)!!!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 20, 2008)

The Bar b chef comes with a hole there already and you gotta buy the thermo seperate.... i already have an assortment of thermos i like.... so that just ended up how i filled the hole... i have a hole in the side for the wires to run thru.... just got the electrical fitting with the rubber ring .... gonna put that in so the wires are protected a little....

 theres the night i put her together.... the hole....


----------



## low&slow (Feb 20, 2008)

I have the same smoker and you made a smart choice in buying a new thermometer. Cause the stock thermo is waaaay off. Usually by 50 degrees or so. You dont need to be real "savvy" to install your new thermo. All you need is a drill bit, its sheet metal so it'll go through easy.
Heres where I put my thermo. Right under the stock thermo.


----------



## chaosmunki (Feb 20, 2008)

if i seal the new thermo into the existing hole will that be too far away from my meat? (about 3-4 inches, since when the lid comes down, it will be RIGHT above the warming grill).

It sounded like a great idea to me. Had just thought maybe i could boost it out a little, but i guess that would take it further from the meat anyways. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## chaosmunki (Feb 20, 2008)

low and slow...like i said, little know how on these things, but...

using a drill bit, and from my pics, wouldn't i have to have the nut on the inside, thereby needing a "nut" hole? like i said, not good at this stuff, so i may be referring to parts wrongly. 

also, wouldn't that be more of a "ka-ching!" than just buying a sealer? I do like what you have done tho. VERY nice. Just trying to think of what is easiest for someone like myself, you know?


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 20, 2008)

if it was me and i was tryin to get set up ..... i would stick the old one in the hole and seal it... get a good digital....  if you like the idea of what you got goin... try it... if it doesnt work -- adjust...  try one near the grate that you plan on the majority of your meat being cooked....


----------



## low&slow (Feb 20, 2008)

On mine, I just drilled a 3/8" hole, stuck the new thermo in the hole and tightened the wingnut on the inside.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 20, 2008)

40 inch........i would have at least 2 thermos on that.........with em bout a 1/3 of the way in from the ends........that way you know what the temp is across the grate from side to side...........you will need to put a baffel in........the side closer to the fire box is going to run hotter than the end away from the fire box..........so you can move whatever you are smoking around on the grate to find the perfect temp, be it 225 or 250 or higher.......and tuning plates will REALLY help you fine tune the temps so you can have consistant temps from side to side..........


----------



## chaosmunki (Feb 20, 2008)

i have no idea what you just said. lol..

i did catch some of it...sounds like you think i should buy another therm and have one on each end, making 3 total. then you think i should create a baffle from where my smoke leads to my grill. tho for the life of me i don't understand tuning plates. looked it up online, but still didn't get it.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 20, 2008)

no.......just one more temp should be enuff.........two total.........

i believe someone posted links for the mods you need to do........

mossymo's sticky.........check it out......it shows tuning plates

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...splay.php?f=22

tuning plates are plates under the grill, 3 or 4 or em......depends on the size of the smoker........of different widths....and you adjust the spaces between the plates.....wider apart.....more heat in that area......closer together.......lower temps.......


----------

